# 50 percent pay cut ?



## on the brink (14 Oct 2009)

Just found out yesterday that i am getting a 45.5% pay cut and still do a 55 hour week. Can or is this legal, any advice please..........


----------



## pudds (14 Oct 2009)

on the brink said:


> Just found out yesterday that i am getting a 45.5% pay cut and still do a 55 hour week. Can or is this legal, any advice please..........




Bit more detail pls, what, where, when and why................


----------



## on the brink (14 Oct 2009)

pudds said:


> Bit more detail pls, what, where, when and why................


 
well 45.5 percent pay cut. approx 25000 euro. Says that i am to be paid in line with every body else........... Told me on Tuesday and said it was going to be put throught on Thursday. I am with them almost 8 years. work a 50 hour week. salary.


----------



## Setanta12 (15 Oct 2009)

I believe you must agree to a change in your working conditions - therefore, refuse!

They then must make you redundant with minumum two weeks pay per year of service tax free (with multiple conditions, but essentially correct).


----------



## Mpsox (15 Oct 2009)

Your employer cannot force you to take a paycut, that is illegal under the Payment of wages act 1991. Not sure if this would apply to commision/bonus payments

If they force it on you, you are entitled to resign and sue for constructive dismissal

Obviously if you don't accept and the company still has to make the savings, then there would be an increased risk if redundancy, but remember, in redudancy a company is supposed to make the role, not the individual redundant. 

Note as well, if you are forced to work a 50 hour week, it's possible your employer may be in breech of the working time directive


----------



## AnAthas (15 Oct 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Your employer cannot force you to take a paycut, that is illegal under the Payment of wages act 1991.


 Just out of interest...how would the government force a pay cut on the public service? Would this be illegal also?


----------



## pcocp (15 Oct 2009)

AnAthas said:


> Just out of interest...how would the government force a pay cut on the public service? Would this be illegal also?


 
It will be dressed up as an increase on existing levies, proabably, but whatever form it takes, the government will not be describing it as a pay cut, which in reality is what it will be though. Handy way out of having to deal with forcing through pay cuts.


----------

